# Quality GSD



## greg1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had many breeds of dogs i know there is a million places to get great dogs and 2 million places not to go with that said looking for a direction of top breeders around not worried about travel ect want a puppy and the training as well turn key. seen a couple in texas and 1 in WI. looking for a no BS outfit. it would be nice to close to home if possible i am in arkansas leaning on black and reds


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder in California, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds Southern California, West Coast G

German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds California, West Coast German Shepherds

Excellent breeder in California. Two of my friend adopted from here, and they have had no health problems, or any problems with them. Their dogs are top of the line, purebred, shepherds. They are a great breeder, and I believe travel to different states to transport pups, but I am not sure.


----------

